# Air Raid Shelter. Old Catton, Norwich



## matyb2k (Feb 4, 2012)

I came across this little find after a tip off from a guy who used to play in there as a child.

It is quite close to Norwich Airport so I believe it must have been part of that in the war.

It has been spray painted inside and looks to have been used as a dumping site for some asbestos.

I had a google about but can't find any more info on it




















































http://derelictplaces.b00ker.co.uk/


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Feb 4, 2012)

Great find thanks for posting


----------



## matyb2k (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks, sorry the pics are massive. Didn't realise the resolution. lol


----------



## wherever i may roam (Feb 5, 2012)

Great find indeed....


----------



## Krypton (Feb 5, 2012)

nice find! although the spiders and asbestos would keep me out lol


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2012)

pics not showing for me  aww!


----------



## jpgee (Feb 6, 2012)

Norwich Airport was formerly known as RAF Horsham St Faith from 1940 till 1963. Most if not all Airports in Britain were RAF bases at some point.


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice one - this is literally just up the road from me (I live just off Catton Grove), will have to check this out. There's a lot of military stuff in and around Norwich and as jpgee says, NIA was RAF Horsham St. Faiths durin the war. There's relics and RAF buildings still at Rackheath, Felthorpe and Weston Green.


----------



## matyb2k (Feb 9, 2012)

manof2worlds said:


> Nice one - this is literally just up the road from me (I live just off Catton Grove), will have to check this out. There's a lot of military stuff in and around Norwich and as jpgee says, NIA was RAF Horsham St. Faiths durin the war. There's relics and RAF buildings still at Rackheath, Felthorpe and Weston Green.


I'm only at Coltishall, there are lots of Pillboxs up this way. Would really like to get on the Base!!


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 11, 2012)

Good luck with that :-D


----------



## chris (Feb 11, 2012)

Interesting - I was expecting it to be a Stanton-type airfield shelter. I've not seen one that shape before


----------

